# Enfig Folks, please help!!



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Audio Folks, please help!!*

Hello...
\Heres my situation - I am rebuilding my old MK2 (1990) and want to go with a custom OEM soultion w/ iPod integration.
I am an installer (home A/V CEDIA certified System Designer, LVL 1 installer) and an electronics technician - so custom work is no big deal.
I have two single DIN spaces to work with
The MK2 has green dash lighting and I'd like to keep it that way.
What I want / would be happy with:
-AM / FM Radio
-CD
-iPod 
:Charge and audio through dock connector
: would be nice to at least have track forward and back control from HU
-Decent speakers; but no REAL need for a subwoofer
-I have room for 6x9s on the rear deck (cut by PO), 3"-3.5" in dashboard, 5.25" (components are OK) in door [could go to 6.5" with custom enclosure]
- I was thinking probably HU audio to Line-level convertor out to two external 4-channel amps, unless HU amplification would suffice.
I dont know what speakers - amps I should be considering; and I was THINKING of using a LATE, LATE MK3 single DIN HU [am/fm cassette, changer controls - same as MK4 single DIN, but green lighting?]
and the MK4 Single DIN CD player dash mounted with some type of iPod adapter, and run the dock cable to center armrest.
Are my ideas sound?
Wa the single DIN CD player available w/ green lighting?
Which iPod interface would everyone recomennd?
(i got a Neucleus NC-2Xi today at a Tweeter closing sale for $10.00 because the package said it integrates w/ "VW/AUDI 1998-2003 using NC-VW01T cable" - but I cant seem to find the cable any where - is this thing worth anything to me, or should i give it to a friend who drives a GM car?)
and any suggestions for amps / speakers?
I DON'T want to "thump, thump, thump" down the road. I just want decent headroom, fairly flat frequency response and good clear, distortion free sound.

_Modified by evilrobot0 at 10:22 PM 6-9-2007_


_Modified by evilrobot0 at 11:52 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Enfig Folks, please help!! (evilrobot0)*

bump


----------



## GTIFrew (Jul 7, 2004)

if you're specifically asking enfig, why don't you try PM?


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (GTIFrew)*

im not specifically asking them, it just looks like no one posts in here. anyone who can assist, please do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (evilrobot0)*

my recomendation is to either get a late mk3 radio (98 or 99) the ones that look like a mk4 unit but light up green, allong with an add on single din cd player from a mk4, you'll then want to swap the lighting of the add on cd player to green via swapping ou the leds
to that combo you'll want to hook up a usa spec ipod adapter, which will give you ipod control and an aux input
if you have specfic questions I'm me or e-mail me
I'll try to get some pics as this is the exact setup I'm running in my car currently


----------

